# Surf rod transport



## Pruitt1222 (Apr 27, 2015)

Long time reader, first time poster. So long story short I drive 600 miles one way 3-4 times a year to fish. Next week i am taking my two nephews amd brother with me for a guys trip, normally I stow the rods inside my suv. However this trip i have way to many rods to try an stuff inside, I have a yakima ski rack i put my rods in when I get to the gulf. So here is my quesrion, would the rods be ok for a 1300 mile trip in the ski rack on top of the suv? I always put them in the rack tip back and butt in the wind, dont really have to worry about the tips sticking out behind the suv cause I have my cart and cart caddy on the back. And to top it off last night my father and other brother decided they may want to go, which I think the more thebetter but he drives a small car so I will end up with two or three more rods. Whats every one think about that long of a drive with them in a ski rack?


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

What I would do is look at picking up some PVC pipe and make travel canisters with end caps that could be racked down. Diameter would depend on how many rods you would want to put in each one. If you are concerned about pilferage while you are stopped and away from the SUV, cement one cap on, and screw the other cap on with a few stainless screws. No worries about bug guts, road contaminants, travel induced sand blasting. If you are really bored and want to entertain the other drivers, you could add fake rocket fins to the tubes.


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ive got a 12' one piece that rides in the ski rack 425 miles one way. Ive never had any problems.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with the ski racks . Imo. What must kayakers do anyways... if your worried about them.getting nicked up get some rod socks.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

You can also use foam pipe insulation to protect them


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

when I go fishing, my rods are in a piece of 6" PVC in socks with a glued cap on one end, a screw n cap on the other that is padlocked. 
js


----------



## Lobo29 (Oct 24, 2012)

js1172 said:


> when I go fishing, my rods are in a piece of 6" PVC in socks with a glued cap on one end, a screw n cap on the other that is padlocked.
> js


Could you take a picture of it and how it's tie down


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I like using PVC, with glued ends. Whatever you feel like you need to do. PVC or some other protection would fare better in case of a bird flying or debri coming in contact.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lobo29 said:


> Could you take a picture of it and how it's tie down


will post one later, but its just fastened to the bed of an 8' trailer, with steel bands, I take the trailer cause I also take a lot of other gear with me, tackle, kayak, fishin cart, chairs, easy-up. And still have room for the family to go along.
would be simple to fabricate mounts for a ski/roof rack for an suv, even ratchet straps would work fine just not as secure.
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

here is the tube on my yak rack I built when I used to run my old gas hog to the obx
















I now take a Honda pilot and pull the trailer will get a pic when it quits raining
js


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

I travel all the time 385 miles with my rods in ski racks - no problems


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Remove the reels, turn the butts toward the front and you should be good to go. Not saying a stray road rock can't fly up and take out a guide insert butt the odds are on your side.

Tommy


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses, figured it would be ok but with thats many rods i figured I wouldnt gamble it if it was risky. I could build a pvc tube but am in a pinch, I am one of those suckers that work on the road and only have a few free hours from now and friday. On a good trip note, i did get a gopro 3 black just for the trip. Thanks everyone for the insite.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

This is what I made. I have to travel 1,200 miles to the beach. I just tie it on with a good old boy scout frap knot.

I put 8 rods into this thing I made out of a big wool blanket. The new really nice rods get their own section for the top and the butt. The old cheap rods get to share one section. 

You just have to adjust the big guides of any spinners to not be in the same place.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine are in a home made pvc pipe carrier. They make the trips either in the bed of my truck...or tied to the roof rack of my jeep. The tube has even flown to Alaska. Has yet to fail me. And construction time was literally minutes.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

dialout said:


> Mine are in a home made pvc pipe carrier. They make the trips either in the bed of my truck...or tied to the roof rack of my jeep. The tube has even flown to Alaska. Has yet to fail me. And construction time was literally minutes.


yep, fabrication time on mine including the mounting brackets was an hour at most, understand that they will ride on a ski rack ok, but I like them and don't want them stolen, every day you can read about tackle theft, I'm just trying to protect my investment.
js


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

All I can say is that I drove coast to coast (round trip) with my Hatteras Heavers on my Thule racks (for Columbia River sturgeon) without problems except squashed bugs on the ends - cover them (I found Rubber Ducky condoms worked well).


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Aristokles said:


> All I can say is that I drove coast to coast (round trip) with my Hatteras Heavers on my Thule racks (for Columbia River sturgeon) without problems except squashed bugs on the ends - cover them (I found Rubber Ducky condoms worked well).


What a concept! Keep your rod safe, use a rubber.


----------

